# Interesting afternoon in the surf



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Decided I would take advantage of the predicted awesome warm day and headed to the surf to do a little fishing and cure some cabin fever that's come up over the last week. I hit the surf in my fav spot about 11am today all sunny and nice, tide was out a ways. It didn't take long to start hooking up, about 2 mins and it pretty much stayed that way till I left. The only prob was the snagging was all turd hustlers, never caught so many in my life, two at a time, till that got old rather quickly and a couple dozen later. 

While out in the surf tossing a line I looked up and had a seagull that had flown right smack into my other pole and was giving it hell. I swiftly headed back to shore before it finished off my pole, and had a tangled up mess on my hands. Ended up having to give the thing a slight haircut to get all the tangled mess undone. I dunno who was happiest me or the gull, and off he went like a scalded cat. 

I'm just lucky it wasn't a pelican :biggrin:


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I've had to untangle a pelican, you were lucky


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I nailed a tern that flew in front of me at the moment of release on a cast last month. I got lucky. He wrapped once. I was able to spin him loose without having to subdue him or grab him. It is amazing how much flapping biting squawking happens with that. The bird was pretty worked up, too.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have had one of my lines hit by a pelican. I cut the line and he/she was able to get loose and fly away.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Better day today. Ended up catching a few bull whiting and a 36" black drum on my bait rod. My biggest fish yet.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Had not done any serious surf fishing for a number of years in which time those pelicans made a come back in our area. In one season, I was able to "catch" six pelicans. They were after me! Finally wised up and went to green fluorescent line and that did the trick. They must be able to see it a lot better than clear mono. Next time you wrap up a flying sea creature, try grabbing a beach towel and throwing it over him. That way you will be able to untangle the mess without getting pecked to death. This method worked for me. Those pelicans are bigger than you think when you are close up and personal.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Dunno why this is sideways, but it was sure a hoot to catch on my abu 5000 bait rod.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

This is the smallest we caught today. 28 1/4 inch. the surf was turbid and the reds crawling up on the beach in a pounding surf.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

The surf was definitely rolling in. Didn't have to go out far to hit chest deep. Awesome on the reds!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Nice catches! Thanks for the report :smile:


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

Bearwolf34 said:


> The surf was definitely rolling in. Didn't have to go out far to hit chest deep. Awesome on the reds!


99% of the time I don't have to get my knees wet.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

What beach where you fishing at? Nice Drum!


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

The depth where I've caught the majority of my fish from, I should probably not be getting my knees wet either. I just tend to jump the gun and get there way before high tide and go out as far as I can and toss it out. Eventhough, I've done the best about 2 hrs on into a big high tide in the wade gut to just into the first gut. 

I fish several beaches but was just east of san luis pass on that pic. Find a place with some good washouts during low tide and toss your bait into them at high tide or an hour or so before and get ready...also, I hope you like hard heads cuz they are thick as cat hair lately..pesky things. 

I may try the surfside jetty or the south jetty at galveston, I sure wouldn't mind hanging into some sheepshead, etc


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

Bearwolf34 said:


> The depth where I've caught the majority of my fish from, I should probably not be getting my knees wet either. I just tend to jump the gun and get there way before high tide and go out as far as I can and toss it out. Eventhough, I've done the best about 2 hrs on into a big high tide in the wade gut to just into the first gut.
> 
> I fish several beaches but was just east of san luis pass on that pic. Find a place with some good washouts during low tide and toss your bait into them at high tide or an hour or so before and get ready.


.

I patrolled the beach from Mitchell's Cut to the New Brazos at low tide and found several good breaks in the bar this morning. Caught a few whiting for lunch.

The San Bernard River is trying to open back up. May be if rains some more. Here's a picture this morning at low tide.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice Drums!. Do Pelicans taste like Chicken? LOL. Iv'e never caught a Sea Gull or Pelican.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I dunno what they'd taste like other than you'd need a flock of em to have enough meat for a meal. Though under the right or or wrong set of conditions I'd chomp on a pelican or two

Google earth is pretty handy too, in letting you see these cuts and troughs thru the sandbars, however the last time I looked it was dated 2011? That and I'm sure things change constantly after storms...


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

So as not to see someone get hung up on something....the surf could/does change daily/weekly, the only valuable tool one needs is your eyes/experience...i wish it were as easy as looking at GE.


----------

